# Recherche utilisateur de 4890HD sur MacPro 1.1



## SITRALE (10 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous, je recherche tout utilisateur de Radeon HD4890 sur MacPro 1.1 ou 2.1 qui aurait n'importe quelle info sur un patch existant pour la mise à jour 10.7.5

Rien n'est dispo sur le site de Netkas ( http://netkas.org/ ) et d'après ce que j'ai lu  sur cette page ca s'annonce coton : http://forum.netkas.org/index.php/topic,2755.15.html

toute aide serait bienvenue.

bien à vous.


----------

